# Code P0710?



## johnyblaze139 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, I have a problem with my truck that the retards at the dealer cant figure out. I have a 2001 Nissan Frontier S/C CC. Has about 89k Miles. It shifs hard from first to seconds and there is no over drive, and the check engline is on and comes out with a Code p0710 Tranmission Fluid tempature circuit malfunction. I replaced the sensor same resualt, I took it to nissan cause I did not feel like going through the harness and finding which wire is wich, Nissan tested the sensor and said the voltage is correct and the circuit is fine, they turned off the light and sent me off. So symptoms are the same Next day light comes back on, took it back and there scracthing there heads calling special techs from nissan and all this other crap. Could it be something wrong in the ECU? Do i need a new ECU? or is there any other related things that could trigger this could that could be faulty? Please help because Nissan isnt doing much. Thanks :fluffy:


----------



## C.L. Birdsong (Jun 12, 2005)

*similar problem*

I'm having a similar problem with my 97 hardbody. Mine drops all power and begins surging. The code on mine is P0115 - engine coolant temperature circuit malfunction. I've had two local shops look at it and Nissan. Nothing gets fixed. I've been told everything from loose wires to the air filter needed replacing. Everyone says the sensor and the circuit are fine. Two days after coming back from Nissan it started acting up again. I'm beginning to think it's in the ECU also. I'm going to take mine in next week (first availible appointment) and have them really look at the ECU. I'm wondering if there is a short in it. You should be able to go back to Nissan and demand a fix. They didn't fix it the first time.


----------



## r7av7en7 (Jun 20, 2005)

I had the EXACT same problem out of a '99 Frontier that i bought, as soon as I got it back to town (I bought it in the next city over) the over drive went completley out, it would try to shift into it but then it would just slip until I either turned OD off or slowed down, it was also shifting very hard into 2nd from 1st. I have to say since I did buy it the same day this happened I took it back to them and told them to shove it, I went to another dealership and bought a '05 NISMO Frontier. The guys at the dealership did find the problem and they did fix it I couldn't honestly tell you what was causing it but the service manager said it was $3000 to fix it


----------



## johnyblaze139 (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, I Found the problem the dealer wants 600 bucks to fix it, the pin on the TCM that connects to the Fluid Tempature Sensor was broken off in to the harness, they wanted to 600 bucks to put a new one in, I told him the go fuk himself, took it to my uncle and he sauterd(if thats spelled right) back on, problem solved :thumbup: cost me a whole 5 bucks for the sauterd. The Dealer told me it cannot be fixxed that i need a new one, I went back the next day and caused a big sceen infront of everyone they basicly forced me to leave :hal: stupid basterds.


----------

